# مكتفاني خطيتي زي الكفن



## mera22 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*مكتفاني خطيتي..زي الكفن
وفي قلب قبر من الشرور... قلبي أدفن
ومن برة شكلي متبيض ومدهون...ألف لون
ومن جوة ملياااااان بالعفن...
فينك .... ياااارب!!!!!!؟؟؟
لــــــو كنت ساااكن جوة قلبي مكنش مااااااااات
ولا كانش عمرة هيتملي شر وأفاااات
يا خسااااارة الوقت اللي فاات وأنا معرفكش....ومبكلمكش
مع اني كنت بملي الدنيا كلام...وأضحك وعمري ما حسيت بالسلام
بزرع وأعمر... بس جوايا خرااااااااب
عندي عيون مبيملهاش الا التراب........أة ياااااااااااااارب
أة يارب لو كنت جوة القلب دة موجود
لو كنت لما ندهتني سمعتك...لو كنت قررت أشتريك مش بالرخيص بعتك
مكنتش أبقا في نعشي دة ممدود
ولا كنت هبقا فريسه للعفن والدود
بس أعمل ايه!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟ أنا من غبائي وقسوتي
خبطت بابي وقولت لك أمشي بدون مطرود
ياااااااااااااااااة...........أنا مش مصدق
أنا اللي دايما بأهملك وأبعد وأسيبك
لسه برضو معتبرني أبنك حبيبك!!!!! ياااااااااااااااة
وأيه دة اللي جوة عينك؟!! دمـــــوع!!!
لسه فاتح حضنك بتناديني!!!
لسه برضو في أمل!!... في سكه تاااااااني للرجووووووع​*


----------



## sparrow (27 سبتمبر 2011)

كلمات جميله اووي
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## إسرافيل (27 سبتمبر 2011)

غفر لكـ
ءاميييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## إسرافيل (27 سبتمبر 2011)

غفر لكـ ميرا


----------

